
Stretchy electrode paves way for flexible electronics - rezist808
http://news.stanford.edu/2017/03/10/stretchy-electrode-paves-way-flexible-electronics/
======
DrScump
Full paper, not paywalled:

[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/3/e1602076.full](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/3/e1602076.full)

